

Winners announced for the 2011 Pwnie Awards - Xuzz
http://pwnies.com/winners/

======
Vexenon
Congrats to those that took home a Pwnie.

I think VUPEN would've won Best Client-Side Bug if their vulnerability had
been for the HTML sandbox rather than the Flash sandbox, but it's still nice
to see comex win after all the hard work he put into JailbreakMe 3.0.

Still can't believe Sony won a Pwnie for Most Epic FAIL, especially since they
had some tough competition.

